# Why so many Burton haters floating around these days...



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Well you do need to wonder about a company that will put their gear in dicks sporting goods. Kinda hints that they care more about the money than the sport. IMO of course.


----------



## Brando27 (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL... Yeah, it's definitely a cash cow but doesn't take away from the fact that they still have a great product.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I think for most hardcore riders it's just the whole perception of the company. For non-snowboarders. Burton is snowboarding and snowboarding is Burton. There's no distinction between the two.

I'm not a big Burton fan, but they do make some good stuff. They make a bunch of crap too. They are definitely the epitomization of commercializing snowboarding. They have everything for every level. No matter what your level, they have something that will fit your needs. I'm not saying that's a bad thing, but it's one of the knocks on them. They make a bunch of stuff that is no better than some of the "crap" brands but they slap a Burton logo on it and mark up the price by $100. But, that's why they dump all that money into marketing. That's what allows them to charge that premium.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's because they charge as much as they possible can for a second rate piece of gear...

The majority of their products are more expensive than others and a lot of it doesn't even make it thru a season. 

They've mastered the art of marketing and getting the most money out of a product that they've cut as many corners as possible on. It's corporate America...


----------



## Brando27 (Nov 17, 2010)

Definitely corperate, but if that's the case why aren't people screaming the same about Forum? I mean the Forum boards are still all hand made, but at the same time the higher end stuff Burton has is mostly hand made, IE: Looking to either get the Custom, Forum Scallywag or Jeremy Jones model this year...

Custom... defintiely mass produced.. still a great board but def bangin out as many as they can

Scallywag... Only 3 per shop, limited production 

Jeremy Jones... Impossible to find (Outside of websites and super hard core shops), limited production 90% hand made

Shit... if someone told me I could make 100 Mil doin what I love I would be in Dicks Sporting goods too... 

IMO


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

shifty00 said:


> Well you do need to wonder about a company that will put their gear in dicks sporting goods. Kinda hints that they care more about the money than the sport. IMO of course.


They also carry K2, Salomon, Rossignal, Roxy, and 5150, so does Sports Authority one Dick's biggest competitors. I'm glad places like this carry snowboard gear so you don't have to get bent over the counter of your local shop. I don't think I've bought anything from them but 2 of my friends just getting into boarding were able to go there and get some good deals that helped them get started in the sport. Places like that always have stuff marked down and run all kinds of sales that will make it cheaper to get newbies started.

As for being a burton hater, I don't really care for burton but then most of my gear and my bindings are Burton. Unfortunately for me I love the Burton SI system and nobody else has anything comparable so I'm stuck with Burton bindings and boots. I have just had back luck with a lot of Burton stuff. The pockets are falling off my burton pants, I have multiple seems coming apart on the new burton jacket I bought last year so I question the quality. My DC pants and Obermeyer jacket have had 0 issues and are odler.


----------



## Brando27 (Nov 17, 2010)

At the end of the day it comes down to what you know about the product you are buying... You can get a P.O.S with no matter what company you go with... you just have to know what you are buying.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

My jacket and pants are burto.. they make some good stuff.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Brando27 said:


> At the end of the day it comes down to what you know about the product you are buying... You can get a P.O.S with no matter what company you go with... you just have to know what you are buying.


Not true.

You can't buy a POS Never Summer, Smokin', Arbor, etc. just to mention a few (there are other brands as well) because they don't make them.

I'm not trying to hate on Burton here, but saying that it's okay because everyone does it is simply not true.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Not true.
> 
> You can't buy a POS Never Summer, Smokin', Arbor, etc. just to mention a few (there are other brands as well) because they don't make them.
> 
> I'm not trying to hate on Burton here, but saying that it's okay because everyone does it is simply not true.


What do people consider POS, low cost boards and/or gear? I call that entry level boards and/or gear, not POS. Those small companies like Never Summer can't afford to make entry level equipment that will be cost competitive with large companies like Burton, K2, Ride, etc. so they only produce higher end stuff which makes them look better to the advanced riders, IMO.


----------



## Brando27 (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree 100% with the Never Summer statement... I never heard anything bad about them at all... all the people I spoke to this year were actually pushing me to try the never summer boards. 

But I guess my point was if you don't know what to look for then you will most of the time wind up with what you don't want. 

Like I ride East coast conditions all season, I would never get a fully Negative Cambered board... just doesn't make sense... I could ride it, but it wouldn't be as effective as a regular camber or Flying V, more contact points... but someone who doesnt know any better might go out and get a NC board and not know what they're getting... that's their POS... not that the company makes a bad product but that if you don't know what works for you or you don't know the specs on some of the new systems that come out you might be disappointed with your puchase.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

there's a resentment of their dominance.as stated earlier, outsiders who don't know much about snowboarding assume all snowboarders are riding burton. 

the biggest thing that irks me about the company is their overpriced clothing. It's fucking absurd. who would pay that much money for a hoody?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Pieces of shit are pieces of shit. Entry level has nothing to do with it. It's about quality and more specifically IMO, about quality in relation to price. If you go out and buy a $150 board, you should expect to be buying a POS. You go out and spend $300+ on a board though, and I think you should have a reasonable expectation that it's decent quality. As in it won't be delaminating and just overall beat to shit halfway through a season.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't like Burton because I have used Burton gear in the past, plus those assholes moved production to Austria! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Brando27 (Nov 17, 2010)

I will never disagree with anyone that says they are overpriced... that's a definite... They do have a slew of really good boards though.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

I wouldn't say I hate burton but I did stop riding their boards although I have a couple of their accessories like gloves.

I was riding a custom for a bunch of years and loved it but decided to try something smaller and more freestyle oriented (the custom was a 162).

So about 4 years ago I bought a Jeremy Jones pro-model and snapped the tail within 2 weeks.... got it warrantied...

Went with a burton un-inc on the warranty (they do have a good warranty program) So im at steamboat about 2 months later on the gondola and look out and what do I see? my tail is cracked the same exact way!! no wonder I didnt have any heel edge control... I rode it for the rest of the trip but it wasnt the most enjoyable....

So I got the warranty refund and the shop let me get a credit on it so I went with the Rome Agent and have been riding it ever since and the thing is bulletproof compared to the Burtons.

Thats why Im not a huge fan...


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Pieces of shit are pieces of shit. Entry level has nothing to do with it. It's about quality and more specifically IMO, about quality in relation to price. If you go out and buy a $150 board, you should expect to be buying a POS. You go out and spend $300+ on a board though, and I think you should have a reasonable expectation that it's decent quality. As in it won't be delaminating and just overall beat to shit halfway through a season.


Well typically a $300 board is usually considered to be an entry level board for most manufactures, especially companies like Burton, ride, k2 and I would think if NS made an entry level board it would be around the $300 mark too. I guess I just haven't had any issues so I can't relate, I've owned a few entry level $300 price range boards and never had any issues even ones made by Burton.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Brando27 said:


> I will never disagree with anyone that says they are overpriced... that's a definite... They do have a slew of really good boards though.


And a slew of really bad boards.

My problems with Burton is them trying to bully the industry in general. That part of them is lame.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hurricane said:


> Well typically a $300 board is usually considered to be an entry level board for most manufactures, especially companies like Burton, ride, k2 and I would think if NS made an entry level board it would be around the $300 mark too. I guess I just haven't had any issues so I can't relate, I've owned a few entry level $300 price range boards and never had any issues even ones made by Burton.


I don't think you're understanding me. Entry level to me speaks to the features and tech in a board, not the build quality. Entry level doesn't necessarily have to equate to POS. A board can be relatively light on tech, but still be decently well constructed. A board that is delaminating, cracking, etc. within a season is a POS unless it's just being abused.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

And the title of this thread should be "Why are there so many damn, why hate on Burton threads?" Seriously this is a tired subject, but even I get sucked into it every time...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> And the title of this thread should be "Why are there so many damn, why hate on Burton threads?" Seriously this is a tired subject, but even I get sucked into it every time...


I was thinking the same :laugh:


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Brando27 said:


> I agree 100% with the Never Summer statement... I never heard anything bad about them at all... all the people I spoke to this year were actually pushing me to try the never summer boards.
> 
> But I guess my point was if you don't know what to look for then you will most of the time wind up with what you don't want.
> 
> Like I ride East coast conditions all season, I would never get a fully Negative Cambered board... just doesn't make sense... I could ride it, but it wouldn't be as effective as a regular camber or Flying V, more contact points... but someone who doesnt know any better might go out and get a NC board and not know what they're getting... that's their POS... not that the company makes a bad product but that if you don't know what works for you or you don't know the specs on some of the new systems that come out you might be disappointed with your puchase.


Are you implying never summer's RC wouldn't perform on east coast conditions or am interpreting the above wrong?


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I don't think you're understanding me. Entry level to me speaks to the features and tech in a board, not the build quality. Entry level doesn't necessarily have to equate to POS. A board can be relatively light on tech, but still be decently well constructed. A board that is delaminating, cracking, etc. within a season is a POS unless it's just being abused.


Gotcha. I've owned quite a few boards and never had any build quality issues, even with a cheap Burton board so I guess I just can't relate.


----------



## Brando27 (Nov 17, 2010)

S4Shredr said:


> I wouldn't say I hate burton but I did stop riding their boards although I have a couple of their accessories like gloves.
> 
> I was riding a custom for a bunch of years and loved it but decided to try something smaller and more freestyle oriented (the custom was a 162).
> 
> ...


Damn bro really... I was looking at the Jeremy Jones board for this year. Snapped twice? Were you riding anything really big or mostly park stuff? Out of everything said so far that does concern me a bit cause I snapped a Custom last year but thought it was just a freak accident cause I was riding some crazy stuff.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I stayed away from Burton when I bought my set up last year because of their heavy marketing. Before I knew a damn thing about snowboards I knew about Burton. That level of marketing cost's big bucks, and being a corp. I made the assumption that they pass that cost on to the consumer. I've rode some Burton (rentals) and was just learning so I can't comment on the ride, I do know their boots don't fit my feet. I tried on several pairs at Scheels (like dicks or SA) and none were comfortable on me. 

Conversely my 2 brothers that ride both bought Burton Bullets, one had no issues at all. The other, the top sheet started to splinter on the edges after the first time out. It got replaced and no problems with the new one. With quality I see it as a matter of numbers, if a co. makes 1000 boards a year and 1 slips through QC is is bad, that's one customer that's un-happy. If a co. makes 100,000 boards and 100 are bad....you get the idea, same percent of defects but you now have 100 un-happy customers. 

As far as hating Burton, I don't have time in my life to "hate" anything that doesn't directly affect me. Would I ever buy any of their stuff....probably not.


----------



## Brando27 (Nov 17, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Are you implying never summer's RC wouldn't perform on east coast conditions or am interpreting the above wrong?


Interpreting it wrong... I personally don't like straight RC for East Coast conditions... Not saying Never Summer or Burton or anyone in general. I just think for East Coast conditions a RC board doesn't grab as well as others. I do love them though on Pow and loose snow.


----------



## Brando27 (Nov 17, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> And the title of this thread should be "Why are there so many damn, why hate on Burton threads?" Seriously this is a tired subject, but even I get sucked into it every time...


Ahhh damn are there a lot of them... I would have jumped in on that convo. LOL. Sorry man, Newbie mistake... I just got here yesterday :dunno: LMAO


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Brando27 said:


> Interpreting it wrong... I personally don't like straight RC for East Coast conditions... Not saying Never Summer or Burton or anyone in general. I just think for East Coast conditions a RC board doesn't grab as well as others. I do love them though on Pow and loose snow.


Have you ridden a Neversummer RC board? And what do you mean by straight RC? Neversummer came up with Rocker/Camber combos and now just about everyone is copying them. Including Burton with their flying V which is just another version of RC. It doesn't offer any more contact points and NS also uses a side cut to improve edge control even more.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

I never had a problem with Burton and didn't think that this many people did until I joined this forum about a month ago...

My first board was a Burton that I used for about 6-7 years and it still looks fine. After I stopped using it I gave it to my buddy's brother who then used it for a couple of years. It now sits in his garage, unused - but still would ride fine (I'd venture to say that it might need a tune up, haha). 

I have had Burton clothing in the past and had no issues - currently have a pair of Burton Oven Mitts but they're only a year old. 

Currently ride Burton Hail boots from about 2003 and they still look damn near new besides a few nicks here and there. 

Most of my friends have Burton gear as well and thinking back... I really only know of one of my friends (out of at least 10 who have burton gear) that had a real problem. His board delaminated at the nose and opened up like a duck bill... but his board had to have been at least 5 years old. 


Look, I understand some people not wanting to use them because they are the "big brother" or corporation, and they may have done some shady things in the past (trying to patent the snowboard), and their very expensive but I also don't think snowboarding would be where it is at today without them... they helped make it mainstream. Plenty of their innovations helped move the sport forward. 

Last comment... I bought a pair of Cartel bindings last year off of craigslist for $50 or $60. One of the buckles had rusted a little, it still worked but the paint had come off. I went to the shop and they called up Burton and they sent one for free to the shop. Granted a new buckle probably only costs $10 or so.. but I didn't even bring them to the shop with me. These bindings are at least 4 years old, and are on their 2nd owner - but Burton still sent the buckle for free and did not charge shipping. 

That was pretty cool in my mind.


----------



## Brando27 (Nov 17, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Have you ridden a Neversummer RC board? And what do you mean by straight RC? Neversummer came up with Rocker/Camber combos and now just about everyone is copying them. Including Burton with their flying V which is just another version of RC. It doesn't offer any more contact points and NS also uses a side cut to improve edge control even more.


Never rode a Never summer RC board... When I say Straight RC I mean like a v Rocker... I know what you are saying though... The Flying V, The Chillydog with Pop, ect, ect... There are too many damn options. I feel like Im buying a car.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Brando27 said:


> Interpreting it wrong... I personally don't like straight RC for East Coast conditions... Not saying Never Summer or Burton or anyone in general. I just think for East Coast conditions a RC board doesn't grab as well as others. I do love them though on Pow and loose snow.





killclimbz said:


> Have you ridden a Neversummer RC board? And what do you mean by straight RC? Neversummer came up with Rocker/Camber combos and now just about everyone is copying them. Including Burton with their flying V which is just another version of RC. It doesn't offer any more contact points and NS also uses a side cut to improve edge control even more.


Indeed, because my NS Evo-R performs superbly on east cost man made ice... If I had the NS Premier or Heritage I'm sure it would perform even better... I recommend you demo them because I think you'd be pleasantly surprised


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just for terminology sake. RC in the snowboard world is going to refer to a rocker/camber profile. Flying V, RC (Neversummer's namesake), C2, etc.

Rocker is referring to a straight reverse camber profile. 

Mixing up your terms here is all...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Have you ridden a Neversummer RC board? And what do you mean by straight RC? Neversummer came up with Rocker/Camber combos and now just about everyone is copying them. Including Burton with their flying V which is just another version of RC. It doesn't offer any more contact points and NS also uses a side cut to improve edge control even more.


Yeah, he's definitely confusing NS's RC design with a pure reverse camber.

With that said, if I lived back east, I probably wouldn't have an RC board. The only place I don't like an RC board is on hard pack. When it comes to hard pack, you just can't beat good old traditional camber IMO.

To each his own though.


----------



## Brando27 (Nov 17, 2010)

Like I said bro... I'm old school... they came flat or camber... that was it... Now I'm 29, feel old as dirt, and can't make up my damn mind about a board. LOL


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Brando27 said:


> Like I said bro... I'm old school... they came flat or camber... that was it... Now I'm 29, feel old as dirt, and can't make up my damn mind about a board. LOL


At 29 your are not even close to old school on this forum. Trust me.


----------



## Brando27 (Nov 17, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> At 29 your are not even close to old school on this forum. Trust me.


Good to know... I always felt old school cause i've been riding since 88'... to me that's old school, LOL


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been riding since that time too. There are other members who have been doing it longer than that.


----------



## Brando27 (Nov 17, 2010)

The original Snurfers!


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Brando27 said:


> Like I said bro... I'm old school... they came flat or camber... that was it... Now I'm 29, feel old as dirt, and can't make up my damn mind about a board. LOL


Same here I'm 35 and been riding since about 1990, and I love the regualar camber. I think a camber board just performs better on the hard pack we have here in the midwest and east. Problem is it is getting harder to find a regular camber board, that is why I just bought an older ride antic, because it's got the regular camber and my 158 rips.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Most of the time I usually just see people pushing for other options because someone will be asking about a setup that's pure Burton. 
If they've done their research and came up with that eventually, that's fine. If said research consisted entirely of Burton.com | Burton Snowboards though... :dunno:

I'm not a fan of their gloves so far. One of my friends bought me a random pair of gloves (don't think they're even snowboarding specific...) that work better than the Burton ones I bought. The Burton ones aren't horrible, just not really good either. Meh.


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Burton makes some great product and makes some low end.

Bottom line is Burton isn't core enough for most people.


----------



## tprior (Oct 12, 2010)

I try to avoid Burton because I think competition leads to better products, and Burton needs competition. If they never have to look over their shoulder for someone else they'll end up building absolute garbage, and that's not going to be good for anyone.

I think the industry needs Burton, they are the face of snowboarding and they have the ability to pull new people to the sport. Once those people start learning more about board tech, they might just head towards another company that has a board better suited towards them, IMO.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Not true.
> 
> You can't buy a POS Never Summer, Smokin', Arbor, etc. just to mention a few (there are other brands as well) because they don't make them.
> 
> I'm not trying to hate on Burton here, but saying that it's okay because everyone does it is simply not true.


those companies arent really trying to cater to brand new boarder either though like say a burton, rome, k2 etc..

a few points quickly on this age old debate:

it is easy to see that burton definetly does make a great product, check the cartels and the custom which brings people to it year after year..

you pay for burtons name, alot sometimes. from what i noticed you can pay 400$ for a burton board that would be 300-350$ by another company..

they are a cash cow, the nike of snowboarding...they seem to care more about what big names where there stuff then any other company, and they like making the newest technology. ol' jake would kill a baby seal to go back in time and make the banana before lib tech did..

the reason people hate on them is for many different reasons..i dont hate them personally but i definetly look elsewhere before making my decision and still would never rule them out..


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

speaking of new technology, I hear sharkskin boards are the new 'it' thing to have.. not bi-directional though


----------



## Brando27 (Nov 17, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> speaking of new technology, I hear sharkskin boards are the new 'it' thing to have.. not bi-directional though


Sharkskin!!! AHHHHHHHHH ANOTHER OPTION!!!! NO MORE OPTIONS... MY HEAD IS GONNA EXPLODE!!! 

(I know it's a joke... Don't think I'm serious)


----------



## X Live2Ride X (Nov 15, 2010)

the only boards I ever rode were Burton... part of the reason is because I'm scared to switch to another brand that I may end up disliking. I've never really had any problems with their equipment.... I'm sure there are brands that make better gear but for now I'm gonna stick with Burton.


----------



## treymchattie (Aug 6, 2008)

because their stuff is everywhere. every store carries burton. every noobie down here goes out and buys burton 

i was at the san diego snowboard expo a week ago, 90% of their inventory was burton


----------



## kquan (Dec 29, 2009)

Why I like burton? Because even though they are expensive, they do make some good products. For example, Im Riding a 2010 Custom X on 2011 C60s, and honestly I couldn't be happier. What I like the most is the consistancy of what they make, also their higher end boards put out without a doubt. Yes, some of their boards (Jeremy JOnes for example) I believe isnt worth the old 559 dollar price tag, but they dropped it 100. Boards I think like the CX(689) is worth it, the Danny Davis (Easy Livin) Is worth it too. Although its all rider preferance, I think pretty much high performance board that is more than park oriented is made well. If you want a good park board, skate bannana without a doubt


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh cool, it's the monthly rehashing of this same topic. Yay!


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't hate them but I don't buy there gear either. I have a friend who is head to toe in Burton gear. He asked me last year after I got my Ultrafear why I didn't buy a "good" board. He knows nothing about snowboarding or any other companies. All he knows is what he sees advertising for and he thinks that only Burton makes good gear.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Oh cool, it's the monthly rehashing of this same topic. Yay!


I'm starting to hate Burton just because of these damn topics. 

Think we should sticky a thread stating that SBForum officially doesn't hate Burton, just sometimes prefers other brands?


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

Brando27 said:


> Damn bro really... I was looking at the Jeremy Jones board for this year. Snapped twice? Were you riding anything really big or mostly park stuff? Out of everything said so far that does concern me a bit cause I snapped a Custom last year but thought it was just a freak accident cause I was riding some crazy stuff.


It was just in the park, I went for a cab 5 and got a little of axis, when I came around I landed pretty heavily on the tail but nothing that should cause it to break, and heard a loud Crack, looked at my tail and the top sheet was wrinkled from the center of the binding up to my heal edge near the tail of the board. 

I got that replaced with an Un-Inc which I assume I probably broke a similiar way. I'm not sure though, since I didnt notice it right when it happened.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^I think the above says a lot about Burton.


----------



## alwayslearning (Mar 10, 2010)

I didn't particularly love or hate burton when I bought a pair of their pants, but less than 30 days of riding in I managed to bust a seam right in the crotch. I took it to their shop with no receipt or anything and they swapped it out right there & then. I fully expected to have to wait for them to get repaired & get charged. Awesome customer service.


----------



## vi3telit3 (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't quite understand this either. I got a Jeremy Jones 08-09 and that thing has been bulletproof with me (favorite graphic too). I ride perfectly within the weight limits (130 lbs) and landings haven't been a problem. I could stall all day on that board and it'd pop right back to normal. Sometimes the naysayers are too vocal, and the people who are happy with Burton don't say much (too busy enjoying their shred). So just wanted to give a dissenting opinion. My Jones pro model and the ESTs have kept me shredding day after day.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Who cares what brand your riding if you have Burton and have had a good experience with it are you going to change because some people might have had a bad experience with it and others just say they suck.
That said I will always buy Libtech until I have an issue with the board or bad customer service. I had my lib fly off the top of my car driving on a highway when the roof racks failed and the only thing that happened was I bent my bent metal heel cups, the board was fine and Mervyn even replaced the heelcups for me. Shit like that goes a long way in my eyes and I will continue to support them because they support me.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

freshy said:


> Who cares what brand your riding if you have Burton and have had a good experience with it are you going to change because some people might have had a bad experience with it and others just say they suck.
> That said I will always buy Libtech until I have an issue with the board or bad customer service. I had my lib fly off the top of my car driving on a highway when the roof racks failed and the only thing that happened was I bent my bent metal heel cups, the board was fine and Mervyn even replaced the heelcups for me. Shit like that goes a long way in my eyes and I will continue to support them because they support me.



Hahaha coming from the guy who's avatar/profile picture is a dude pissing on a Burton symbol


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

PeterG said:


> I don't hate them but I don't buy there gear either. I have a friend who is head to toe in Burton gear. He asked me last year after I got my Ultrafear why I didn't buy a "good" board. He knows nothing about snowboarding or any other companies. All he knows is what he sees advertising for and he thinks that only Burton makes good gear.


I don't hate on Burton, I hate on the ignorant sheep who have bought into Burton thinking it's the only brand for snowboarding. I don't have any Burton hard gear but I have a few soft pieces including stuff under the Burton Umbrella (FourSquare). Would I ever buy a Burton deck or bindings? I wouldn't rule it out though I'd really hate to be aligned with the aforementioned Burtonphiles.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

turbospartan said:


> Hahaha coming from the guy who's avatar/profile picture is a dude pissing on a Burton symbol


It's the Lib dude pissing on Burton. I don't have a problem with Burton, I had a Burton jacket which sucked BTW but in all fairness it was only 5K waterproof, my wife has Burton boots, which she says are the best boots she ever owned. But neither of us are going to buy a Burton board, I'm sure I would ride one if I got one for free. Burton is just an easy target I guess. Really what has Burton done thats innovative since the late 70's?
I think a lot of the thinking is Burton is the highest priced so it must be the highest quality.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Brando27 said:


> Damn bro really... I was looking at the Jeremy Jones board for this year. Snapped twice? Were you riding anything really big or mostly park stuff? Out of everything said so far that does concern me a bit cause I snapped a Custom last year but thought it was just a freak accident cause I was riding some crazy stuff.


You answered your own question right here really.

You'd be hard pressed to find anybody on this forum(besides maybe BA) who has snapped a NS or Arbor type board. We already have 2-3 people in one post that have broken Burton boards ...just sayin 

Doesnt your mountain or one around you have demo days where all the retailers come out to demo boards? Its a good chance to try stuff out...as long as people obey the rules(Some douchebag took their only medium K2 AutoEver's for 3 hours last year @ Meadows, it sucked!)

I got nothing against burton really, i do own Cartels and enjoy them, as well as burton goretex gloves, and have owned 2 boots previously(Hails & Rulers) that fit my foot well. But that said all their stuff i bought because it was on sale.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Never snapped a GNU (mervin) and it being a 166 and me being almost 200 pounds I was scared to try and press it but only thing I ever managed to to is break the base plate on my burton mission bindings... But I sent them back and got brand spanking new 2010 set for my busted ones. So I am not that salty. Didn't give me good vibes about burton as the only 2 things I own of theirs are both bothersome, broke binding and in my Moto boots the liner went limp and now I need to tighten the crap out of my boots to keep my feet from slipping around. Once I have the money I will me ditching burton. Yes I know they are both "entry level" pieces but I still expect quality for hard goods around $200. :thumbsdown:


----------

